# Schedule repeats if necessary



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

Imagine you have a Season Pass for a show that airs Friday, and airs a repeat Saturday. The Friday episode isn't recorded because there was no signal (for example). Right now, TiVo will not record the Saturday episode because it considers it a repeat within the 28-day window. That's so wrong. If the first airing isn't recorded because of an error, that episode should be removed from the 28-day watchlist and TiVo should immediately schedule the repeat for recording as if the first airing had been preempted by a higher-priority SP.


----------



## ceyko (Jan 1, 2009)

tivogurl said:


> Imagine you have a Season Pass for a show that airs Friday, and airs a repeat Saturday. The Friday episode isn't recorded because there was no signal (for example). Right now, TiVo will not record the Saturday episode because it considers it a repeat within the 28-day window. That's so wrong. If the first airing isn't recorded because of an error, that episode should be removed from the 28-day watchlist and TiVo should immediately schedule the repeat for recording as if the first airing had been preempted by a higher-priority SP.


Not that anyone cares, but I second this suggestion.


----------



## megory (Jan 23, 2003)

That'd be great!


----------

